

The Singularity is here and she goes by Cadie - Allocator2008
http://cadiesingularity.blogspot.com/

======
jm4
This is an obvious April fools prank and the phony Google announcement which
links to this site is already on the front page. The announcement also
provides more context for the blogspot page. Flagged.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=541393>

~~~
Allocator2008
Uh, yeah, I know it is an April fools prank. Geez, I hope when the singularity
really arrives our successors will have more humor than some of us apes did!

~~~
jm4
Some of us don't like the site being all junked up with phony articles and
basically useless for a day. Besides, it's not very funny without any context
and the original link was already posted.

